# WSP sale - what are you getting?!



## dixiedragon (Jan 21, 2016)

Like I need more FOs.

What are you getting, and what do you recommend?
I got a 2 oz of Beach House at the last sale and I really dig it OOB. I kind of want a big bottle!

While Strawberry Jam was not spectacular in CP, the scent is gorgeous in lotion. But 2 oz of FO makes a LOT of lotion!

I want to try the banana coconut flavor oil too.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm going to re-order the FO that got back-ordered on me during the last sale- Sun & Sand.



			
				dixiedragon said:
			
		

> and what do you recommend?


 
Some of my faves are:

Sugared Spruce
Happy
Midsummer's Night
Midnight Pomegranate
Green Tea & Cucumber
Mango Sorbet
Violet Bouquet
White Tea
Sun & Sand, of course



IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fifty Shades is the primary one I'm after since it was OOS.

I have 16 oz of Strawberry Jam and I don't care for the smell oob.  I've not used it as yet.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm getting violet bouquet (thanks for that suggestion a while ago IL!). I'm sure I'll grab some others.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 21, 2016)

I think I'm going to get more True Lilac. It smells just like the real thing, and soaps like a dream. If you haven't tried it, I highly recommend it. Based on this thread, I might need to grab some Violet Bouqet as well!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm swimming in FOs so I'll be skipping this one. If I could sneak some more in: 

Bamboo Lotus: fantastic for clean smelling B&B
Black Raspberry Vanilla: smells just like what i remember from Bath & Body Works (not much vanilla - very berry scented)
Black Cherry: not medicinal at all nor too sweet. It kinda reminds me of a syrup I had from an upscale Sno-Cone shop (weird, I know). Kids loved it.
Coconut Lime Verbena: another great B&BW dupe

Avoid Tonka Bean Noir. The description sounds good but misbehaves and ends up with a plastic-nothing scent.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 21, 2016)

Bamboo Lotus is a good one - very fresh and 'green' smelling
Another one I just tried and really like is Blood Orange and Goji Berry. Tart and juicy, soaped well and so far the scent is holding well. 

IF I decide to order more FOs (which I most certainly do not need) I might try Caribbean Coconut or Exotic Coconut based on TVivian's coconut test. I'd love to find one I like.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 21, 2016)

I think I've narrowed it down to...
Acai Berries and Satin
Bamboo Lotus
Coco Cabana
Fifty Shades
Fresh Bamboo
Fresh Ginger Lime
Goji Berry Bliss
Iced Tea Twist
Red Hibiscus and Acai
South Pacific Waters
Seeing the suggestions here, I'll be adding a few more. 
Anyone forsee any problems with my choices? I read the reviews pretty closely, but you never know...


----------



## HopJuicer (Jan 21, 2016)

I have 50 shades and Sea salt & driftwood on the way. I picked up true lilac, blueberry lemon verbena, butt naked and angel my last order. Just finished soaping with blueberry lemon verbena and it accelerated something fierce! I had to plop into the mold. Smells good, something about it reminds me of pez candy lol


----------



## tinycyclops (Jan 21, 2016)

I've narrowed it down to 10:
Almond & Honey
Apple Mango Tango
Birthday Cake
Madagascar Black Pepper
Calypso Sun
Cotton Blossom 
Cranberry Fizz
Lime, Basil, Mandarin
Pomegranate & Sweet Orange
Raw Sugar & Mint

I think I have a problem


----------



## Arimara (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not getting anything. *sigh* Do they offer sniffies?


----------



## KristaY (Jan 21, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> I think I've narrowed it down to...
> Acai Berries and Satin
> Bamboo Lotus
> Coco Cabana
> ...



Their Red Hibiscus and Acai is one of my absolute favorite scents. It's a floral but not in your face, with a hint of the tart acai that blends so well. It accelerates a bit but easy to deal with. If you pick that one up, I think you'll be happy with it!


----------



## cerelife (Jan 22, 2016)

I love Caribbean Coconut and Iced Tea Twist in soap! CC cures to an almost toasted coconut scent to my nose and ITT stays pretty true to OOB scent - a nice sweet tea with lemon scent.
Like I need more FO, but hey 30% is too sweet to pass up 

Reorders:
Grapefruit
Iced Tea Twist
Tomato

New:
Bergamot Grapefruit
Blood Orange
Dreamsicle
Fresh Picked Snap Peas
Jelly Donut
Lemongrass Sage (usually use Peak's)
Mango Cilantro
Marshmallow
Nag Champa (usually use Peak's)
Pineapple
Sweet Honeysuckle (usually use Rustic Escentuals)
Has anyone soaped with these? I know the Snap Pea got bad reviews for seizing, but it sounded too intriguing not to try!
And these are a couple of FO's that I love, but just don't need more of right now:
Amazing Style - great dupe for Philosophy's Amazing Grace
Rose Garden - smells like the roses in my garden
Are the flavor oils on sale too??
I see that the Coconut Cream got some really bad reviews, but I love it and so do my customers. The Strawberry Sorbet, Tupelo Honey, Doublemint, Vanilla, and Wild Grape flavor oils are great as well ! The ones I didn't care for were Cinnamint and Candied Lemon Drop since the scent was pretty much non-existent at the max usage rates. I also have the Mai Tai Punch from the last sale, but haven't used it yet.
If flavor oils ARE on sale, I may check these out:
Cherry Kiss
Life's a Peach
Orange Creamsicle


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2016)

I may have to add a few of your suggestions to my order.  And I agree with Cerelife, the Coconut Cream is my top seller in lip balm.  I want to try the Iced Tea Twist and Carribean Coconut as I get a lot of customers looking for Coconut.  Thank you!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh you people! Now I have to get some Bamboo Lotus, which I wasn't planning on til I read this thread. You enablers, you! 

 For those of you looking for a lilac, SplendorSoaps is right, their True Lilac is really nice, and always a good seller for me. I was just going to get the Nag Champa they were out of when I tried to order it at their last sale. And in the last sale I ordered a new one for me, Cardamom True Sugar, and while I like it, I think I may like it better blended, so I will probably look for something orangey. What do you think of a cardamom/orange blend? Or maybe cardamom and honey? I'm glad they're having another sale so soon, because with their new prices, I'll probably only order when things are on sale.


----------



## amd (Jan 22, 2016)

Dang. Guess I'm adding lilac to my list. I have jelly donut too.... The teen says I must or he's taking the cats and leaving. My Main Squeeze, green tea and cucumber, sugar rose cognac (I think is what its called), black pepper, and about 6 more that I can't recall before my third cup of coffee...


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 22, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I'm going to re-order the FO that got back-ordered on me during the last sale- Sun & Sand.
> 
> IrishLass


 
Okay I feel guilty, because I ordered a few bottles of this during the last sale, so I probably took it all...

Going to try some new Ocean Scents:

Ocean Rain
Abalone & Sea
Sea Salt & Driftwood

Does anyone have any other suggestions for good Ocean Scents?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 22, 2016)

Cerelife, I ordered Mango Cilantro during the last sale. I haven't soaped with it yet but I like it OOB. 

Soapsense and Stacyspy, I have used South Pacific Waters and I think it is a pretty good ocean scent. I am really liking it as it cures. I had a little A, but nothing unmanageable. Next time I use it I'll just plan for a simple design.


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 22, 2016)

Has anyone used Cool Water or Oakmoss & Sandalwood?


----------



## JayJay (Jan 22, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Has anyone used Cool Water or Oakmoss & Sandalwood?



I have soaped with Cool Water. I really wanted to like but  I like BB's Cold Water better.  Maybe my batch overheated or something but the scent is no where as nice as BB.  It also discolors pink but comes back around after its been curing.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 22, 2016)

I see some comments on the Fragrance Review Board that their Pumpkin Lager is as good (maybe better) as BB's. Since BB discontinued theirs, I'll probably get that as well.


----------



## HopJuicer (Jan 22, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Has anyone used Cool Water or Oakmoss & Sandalwood?


I just soaped with cool water a week or so ago. Just like JayJay, the non-colored portion turned a pink/burgundy color. I do like how they smell, but I don't have another supplier to compare it to.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 22, 2016)

Soapsense said:


> Okay I feel guilty, because I ordered a few bottles of this during the last sale, so I probably took it all...


 
Aha! So it was you! 


IrishLass


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 23, 2016)

Has anyone tried these?  I couldn't find comments on the FO review spreadsheet about any of them.

Black Pepper				
Citrus Cilantro			
Farmhouse Cider		
Pink Watermelon Apricot	
Pistachio Macaroon		
Wasabi


----------



## osso (Jan 23, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Has anyone tried these?  I couldn't find comments on the FO review spreadsheet about any of them.
> 
> Black Pepper
> Citrus Cilantro
> ...



I have soaped the farmhouse cider. Soaps well, smells grapey to me.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 23, 2016)

osso said:


> I have soaped the farmhouse cider. Soaps well, smells grapey to me.



Thanks for the feedback osso.  I was on the fence about farmhouse cider because the usage rate is so low.  Didn't expect it would smell grapey based on the description.  Did you use it in CP?


----------



## osso (Jan 23, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Thanks for the feedback osso.  I was on the fence about farmhouse cider because the usage rate is so low.  Didn't expect it would smell grapey based on the description.  Did you use it in CP?



I did, it has been a while, but I see that I overused on it. I remember thinking it had sort of a welch's grape juice note.


----------



## joellcox (Jan 29, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Has anyone used Cool Water or Oakmoss & Sandalwood?



I blended Oakmoss & Sandalwood 50/50 with Black Amber Musk. Very masculine aroma, love it.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay!  My order finally shipped from the sale!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 1, 2016)

I got mine today. So happy. Now I need to make soap


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 1, 2016)

I ordered within 1 hour of the start of the sale and my order finally shipped today about 3 hours ago.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 1, 2016)

Still waiting for mine to ship. Then again, the sale did say it could take up to 14 days to ship. I'm a thinking it'll be worth the wait.

Maybe I should add a couple of things....


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 1, 2016)

I got mine in early also, and mine still says processing


----------



## CTAnton (Feb 1, 2016)

another one who ordered within the first half hour and I'm scheduled to receive it tomorrow...


----------



## amd (Feb 2, 2016)

Yay!! Mine shipped today! Let the stalking - er, I mean, tracking begin!


----------



## tinycyclops (Feb 2, 2016)

Mine finally shipped yesterday and should be here Friday!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 2, 2016)

I love being so close to them.  Mine is was delivered this after noon.  Yes, 1 day shipping without having to pay for it!


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2016)

I just got my box. Opened it to find it full of.....PEANUTS. And I paid the extra $5 which I thought was to cover the cost of NON-PEANUT packing materials. Honest to Pete!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 3, 2016)

I just got the notice that mine is on the way!


IrishLass


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah i got mine.  Same thing, huge box of peanuts.

But i LOVE all these fos.

Unfortunately i spilled 1 drop of the nag Champa when i was sniffing it, and it got on my skin.  So now its all i can smell. ..  lol


----------



## CTAnton (Feb 3, 2016)

oh yes...the cursed peanuts!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 3, 2016)

Aww man! But I thought we were done with the peanuts!! I was really looking forward to not getting any. We will see!


----------



## Aline (Feb 4, 2016)

I know I am a voice in the wilderness but I LIKE the peanuts! I have friends that need them on a regular basis (they give me their bubble wrap in exchange). Nobody wants the darn pillows...

Bit the bullet and ordered 1lb of oil. $16.55 shipping in an oversized box plus the new $5 fee. Grrrr. Suckers told me they would ship flat rate...

But I do like quite a few of their F.O.'s so I have to put up with the shipping uck.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 4, 2016)

Woah, thats a lot in shipping for only 1 lb of oil. 


I just got my package. And yep. Peanuts... Peanuts everywhere. I smelled all the fragraces! They smell great!! The nag champa is exactly EXACTLY as I'd expect it to smell. I also got amber romance which smells nice but... I spilled a drop on myself and now thats all I can smell!


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2016)

I hate getting FO on my nose when sniffing but I guess I will just have to live with it. Their Nag Champa really is good- this is the first time I've gotten theirs and it lived up to expectations OOB at least. 

I sent a message to them about the peanuts and the charge. The responder said they had to use up their supply of peanuts before switching, which makes sense. She said the additional $5 fee was to cover the cost of more boxing/packaging orders and because UPS increased their fees by 5%, citing fuel surcharge. 

UPS is full of it! Fuel is at a multi-year low so that is hard to swallow. I think it's unfair to increase their fees because they are getting more orders, though. I told her that seemed counterintuitive, to add a fee because they are doing more business. However, I doubt saying something will make it change, so I will only order during a hefty sale. 

Aline, you must be completely whipped by the FO you bought to pay over $20 to ship one pound! Even if I didn't need them, I think I would have ordered more FO's to get me to the free shipping $40 just because it would feel like less of a rip-off.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> I hate getting FO on my nose when sniffing but I guess I will just have to live with it. Their Nag Champa really is good- this is the first time I've gotten theirs and it lived up to expectations OOB at least.



Yeah, all I smelled was Nag Champa all night.  I like it, but I am not soaping with it this weekend.  haha




newbie said:


> Aline, you must be completely whipped by the FO you bought to pay over $20 to ship one pound! Even if I didn't need them, I think I would have ordered more FO's to get me to the free shipping $40 just because it would feel like less of a rip-off.



The free shipping is the 48 continental states only.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 4, 2016)

Me too, peanuts. :crazy: They must be using up what they have left.


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm kinda sad... I'm missing half my FOs I ordered 
I'm not sure what happened...the site only listed one tracking number for all 24 bottles. 
I was all excited and opened a very large box, waded through the peanuts, and only found 12 bottles...sigh...


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like mine is going to spend the weekend 60 miles away. Good excuse to just take a couple of days off.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 5, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> I'm kinda sad... I'm missing half my FOs I ordered
> 
> I'm not sure what happened...the site only listed one tracking number for all 24 bottles.
> 
> I was all excited and opened a very large box, waded through the peanuts, and only found 12 bottles...sigh...




I've had them ship two boxes with a large order. Hopefully it comes Monday. Otherwise call them. They are really good with their CS these days.


----------



## Aline (Feb 5, 2016)

newbie said:


> I hate getting FO on my nose when sniffing but I guess I will just have to live with it. Their Nag Champa really is good- this is the first time I've gotten theirs and it lived up to expectations OOB at least.
> 
> I sent a message to them about the peanuts and the charge. The responder said they had to use up their supply of peanuts before switching, which makes sense. She said the additional $5 fee was to cover the cost of more boxing/packaging orders and because UPS increased their fees by 5%, citing fuel surcharge.
> 
> ...



Full disclosure: WSP does discount shipping to Alaska and Hawaii by 20% so my January order of 4 x 1lb of FO plus 1 x 4 oz, was discounted $22.32 but cost $34.65 to ship (via USPS). I can handle that.

I really wanted some Gardenia Lily too though and figured the sale price would justify the shipping, as customer service did say they could ship flat rate. Unfortunately it shipped in a massive box instead. Suckers.

The biggest problem I have with WSP is that they will not give customers a shipping quote prior to ordering. If you are outside the continental US you have to sign a form saying that you agree to the shipping cost whatever it is. Gaaah!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Feb 6, 2016)

I got a small order from them with the little $ I had left over from the screwed up inventory reduction order I placed last month. * No peanuts!*  I didn't have much breakable.   I only had 4 small FO bottles and I really like the packaging they came in.  It looks like compressed cardboard.  Brambleberry needs to take notice and replace their massive foam packaging.  

WSP lined the box with plastic wrap that I haven't seen before. It has big air pocket, in between bubble wrap and air pillows.  It makes it easier to reuse.  Overall I'm happy with the packaging.  The way they labeled the glass bottles makes it easy to reuse them when empty but adds plastic waste.  MMS has better labels that peel easily and generate less waste.

The bad part is their inventory.  Most everything I wanted to try was out of stock including FOs and non FO items.  They need to get that under control.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 27, 2016)

Old thread I know but going to give this a shot anyway. Can one of you fine folks help me understand how to calculate how much of a FO purchased from WSP to use in a batch of soap? I see listed max usage rates listed for each oil but they very wildly, some as low as 3% some up to 50% . Thus far the only FOs I have used have been from BB and I used their calculator the likes of which is not to be found on the WSP site. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 27, 2016)

Typically folks use between .5 and 1 oz ppo - depending on the allowable limit and how strong of a scent you want. 

Common Usages
1 oz ppo = 6% of batch
.75 oz ppo = 5% of batch
.5 oz ppo = maths 3%?? of batch

You really don't want to use more than 6% even if the manufacturer says it's okay to do so. Although it's body-safe at that amount, it will hurt the soap to go too high. Some FOs and EOs have a very small allowable limit to be considered body safe. With those, you should not exceed the allowable limit. You can blend those lower ones with something else.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 28, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Typically folks use between .5 and 1 oz ppo - depending on the allowable limit and how strong of a scent you want.
> 
> Common Usages
> 1 oz ppo = 6% of batch
> ...



Thank you so much! I appreciate you clearing that up. I am about to place an order and wanted to be prepared to soap when they arrive, yea.. can't wait. Now off to narrow down the shopping cart to a "reasonable" number of oils. 

Thanks again and have a great day!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 28, 2016)

Reasonable. LOL.
I too get confused when some of the FOs say the usage rate in soap is 100%. Is that a typo? (I assume that's what it is?) Or possibly the FO is safe to use directly on the skin? (That seems dumb, so I don't do that.) If the website says 100% in soap, I go with somewhere between .5 and 1 oz PPO. Usually I try to hit .75.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 28, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Reasonable. LOL.
> I too get confused when some of the FOs say the usage rate in soap is 100%. Is that a typo? (I assume that's what it is?) Or possibly the FO is safe to use directly on the skin? (That seems dumb, so I don't do that.) If the website says 100% in soap, I go with somewhere between .5 and 1 oz PPO. Usually I try to hit .75.


Usually it means it has not been tested by the IFRA. It is not a requirement for fragrance manufacturers to have their fo's tested by IFRA. Using more than 6% does not hurt the soap, but some higher usege rates could be irritating to the skin. I average 6-7% in my soaps depending on the fo/eo


----------

